# Arrangement



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Option #3 - Books flat and upright with interesting items on shelves, too. Some books could lean as well.

Like this:


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow! Great inspiration and thank you for the pictures.

It is plain to see the balance in the display, especially in the picture of the white shelf.

I have a lot more books than that, but by George, I think it will work :thumbup:


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey edie, thanks for the pictures. You gave me a fantastic idea. I also love the idea of hanging frames inside the shelves. Thanks!


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

talk about useless bookshelves.. my books are arranged in a colour gradient.. no stuff on the shelves but books..


----------

